# rdta advice , wanting to move from rta



## morras (23/12/16)

Elo all

So I own 2 Griffin 25 mm , 1 x Griffin 25 mm plus , 2 Serphent mini 25 mm , 1 Serphent mini 22 mm , 1 avo 24 mm , 1 Ammit and the list goes on.......

Latley I had one 2 of my Griffin tanks just start leaking , no matter how I wick it , it is like the tanks just stops working the way it should......

I use my serphent 25 mm everyday and have no problem with these in single coil mode , wicking is a breeze and I dont have keaking on them , the ammit also works a treat.these will stay in rotation.......

Looking for a no nonsense rdta or 2 that has no leaking and other problems with good flavor.

I vape between 30 and 80 watt daili , dripper wont work for me as I spend most of my time on the road.

Suggestions pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/12/16)

@morras ijoy seems to be on top of their game with the limitless classic. i really enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/12/16)

@morras another 1 i got yesterday is asmodus triad genesis.its a triple vertical coil but they give u 2 blockers to make it dual or single coil. enjoying it with triple coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (23/12/16)

Anything limitless is awesome..
*Plus
*Combo
*Classic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## morras (23/12/16)

I am eyeing the combo , not because I can use it as a rda but because you can use your own drip tip.

Flavor on the ijoy bunch vs the Azaroth and others ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/12/16)

morras said:


> I am eyeing the combo , not because I can use it as a rda but because you can use your own drip tip.
> 
> Flavor on the ijoy bunch vs the Azaroth and others ?


i prefer flavour on ijoy buch @morras relative to azeroth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (23/12/16)

My advice is ratherr go straight to rda because once you realize how much flavour the rdta makes you are gonna want to go for moree than tow or three flavours a day and rdas do a perfect switch when wicked correctly

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/12/16)

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> My advice is ratherr go straight to rda because once you realize how much flavour the rdta makes you are gonna want to go for moree than tow or three flavours a day and rdas do a perfect switch when wicked correctly
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


agree @SSSSMARCUSSSSS hence the ijoy combo was a win for me...2 for price for 1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (23/12/16)

morras said:


> dripper wont work for me as I spend most of my time on the road





SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> My advice is ratherr go straight to rda because once you realize how much flavour the rdta makes you are gonna want to go for moree than tow or three flavours a day and rdas do a perfect switch when wicked correctly
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk



@SSSSMARCUSSSSS don't drip and drive

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (23/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> agree @SSSSMARCUSSSSS hence the ijoy combo was a win for me...2 for price for 1


I have triedd it but dont own one. From the few hours I used it it was solid.in performance terms

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Rio (23/12/16)

morras said:


> I am eyeing the combo , not because I can use it as a rda but because you can use your own drip tip.
> 
> Flavor on the ijoy bunch vs the Azaroth and others ?



I have the combo and love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (23/12/16)

Thanks for the advice so far peeps......

How much of a mission is it to fill the combo in rdta mode ?

I have a velocity v 2 rda , use it seldomly , flavor is very good but me having to put juice in continously wont work the whole day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (23/12/16)

Also , do u have to unscrew everything to wick it like all the reviewers do ? Cant u just push the wick tails throuh the holes with a fine point tweezer ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (23/12/16)

@morras you can push the wick but id still recommend unscrewing it as it does make life easier that way, ive had mine for a while and tried push the wicks down and it just doesnt seem to wick as nicely as to when you remove and place them correctly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (23/12/16)

Just ordered and paid one......hope it is good !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (23/12/16)

morras said:


> Just ordered and paid one......hope it is good !


 you won't be disappointed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (23/12/16)

IJoy combo is tops 
Stunning flavor 
Just keep coils as low as possible to the dec and you won't get spit back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (23/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @morras ijoy seems to be on top of their game with the limitless classic. i really enjoy it


I've been eyeing the classic and decided to buy it. Due to budget issues I can only get it in Feb so now I'm imagining owning it in the meanwhile. 

Which of the decks do you use? Does the postless one work well or is it just a gimmick? I have a velocity style RDA and I really like it just not suitable for driving, you know the saying... 

Ps what mod are you using? I'm finding very few mods will accommodate a 25mm atty without overhang


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/12/16)

@The_Ice the postless works well with thicker gauge wire and claptons which i dont use so i use the normal velocity. the ijoy combo has a velocity and clamp style which is awesome. i use them on my minikin v2, dna and my ijoy mech

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

